# my nitrate is high help



## Bongkers5000 (Jan 13, 2009)

how do i lower my NO3 its at 10-20 ppm. my NO2 is 0, my ammonia is at 0, and my ph is 8.0 witch i cant get down also. ive tried adding acid buffer but it didnt lower my ph any and i also added a liquid ph lower awhile back . so how do i lower the no3 and the ph? thanks


----------



## cobrafox46 (Jun 2, 2008)

You can lower your nitrates by doing a water change. Live plants also eat nitrates. 10-20 is fine and not to high. I would leave the PH alone as long as it stays consistently at 8.0. You can add peat moss to your filters and that will lower it some.


----------



## Bongkers5000 (Jan 13, 2009)

ok thanks i just did a 40% water change on monday. ill do a 20% next week and see if it comes down


----------



## Plowboy (Apr 9, 2008)

At 10-20ppm the nitrates dont need to be lowered anymore. Hell mine hardly even come out of the tap lower than that. Anything less than 40ppm nitrate is just fine.


----------



## Dr. Giggles (Oct 18, 2003)

Is your tap water pH 8.0 also ? If yes, not much you can do about that. If it is much lower than some sort of either gravel/decor is upping your pH.


----------



## lovemyreds (Feb 18, 2009)

water change will take care of nitrate problem.put some driftwood in there,try some blackwater extract.should help issue ,ph down usually helps for short time then water usually goes back to what it was before.


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

If you typed right, 10-20ppm no3 is actually good, not bad. You should have under 40 very may, but under 20 is ideal. The only way to get rid of nitrates are though water changes and being consumed by plants. w/c seem to be the eisiest method since you dont need to take care of plants. I would add some drift wood to the tank to lower the ph a bit since 8 is high


----------

